# What do you use to mark dark woods?



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm building a project with dark walnut and am noticing that pencil doesn't show up well. I thought about using chalk, but the line is too thick. I need a nice thin line. I haven't tried crayons, but would think that the wax would be a problem with finishing later.

Thanks in advance, 

-SW


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you sharpen your chalk to a piont? I agree, I don't think I would use crayon.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The art supply store has*

Prismacolor pencils in white and silver or gold metallic. They're a little soft but show up great. I also use them on metal when cutting. A box will last a long time. There are other metallics as well, some a little harder. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Old style, cream colored masking tape and my trusty Eversharp equiv.
Gene


----------



## Glenn Lynn (Jan 9, 2010)

Go to Wal-Mart or Staples and buy a white pencil.

Glenn Lynn


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I also buy white lead pencils at the local office supply store. Work great on dark woods. I only wish I could get the white lead for my #5 mechanical pencils.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Marking dark wood*

I go to JoAnn's Fabric store and get white seamstress pencils. My wife put me onto those years ago and they work grteat..
JimK


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Use a marking knife instead of a writing utensil.


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I have tried using a marking knife before and it works in some situations but is still hard to see and follow when cutting on darker grainy woods


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Glenn Lynn said:


> Go to Wal-Mart or Staples and buy a white pencil.
> 
> Glenn Lynn


I get my white pencils from a blueprint supply store.


----------

